# EMT Positions around Chico CA



## Gavin (Aug 2, 2011)

Now that I am 21 I'm looking for a Job as an EMT in Butte County, Preferably around Chico. I was Nationally Registered in July of 2009 and just recently retook the entire EMT class at Butte College so I'm good to go to renew my National Cert. So How hard is it to get a job in Butte County?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 2, 2011)

get your state card from SSV in Rocklin, get ambo drivers licence from dmv, then stop by First Resonder, Bi-County, and Enloe. Unless your willing to commute to sac


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 11, 2011)

*leave chico*

thats my advice i lived in chico for the last 3 years the medical industry is really hurting out there and theres ALOT of competition and they dont pay well at all. When i was there people at the one burgerking were making more than the CNA/EMT's. But if you cant get out of chico just yet hit up all the butte hospitals, clinics, ambo companies. And i wanna say the senator uses EMT's. ALSO if your really just trying to get work la salles and crazy horse definitely liked that i had a medical background and ALS licenses.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of work do they have at Senator, Crazy Horse and La Salles? I'm assuming Bouncer/Security?


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 12, 2011)

Ya its security but there's a lot of fights to get experience with bloody noses and concussions.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 13, 2011)

Security is quite alright by me. Hopefully having wrestled for 8 years will help out some, with at least getting an interview.


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 13, 2011)

i should help you just gotta make sure you bring it up at the interview. I worked at joes/la salles/crazy horse. crazy horse by far had the msot fights. usually rednecks fighting over ladies a few fights a night easily. 

la salles had gang issues when i was working there mainly the samoans. they would be there just chillin not bothering anyone and people would try and :censored::censored::censored::censored: with them and end up getting stomped. real bad fights lots of blood and teeth everywhere lol we learned that when the samoans showed up they got to have the deck out back and basically got bottle service so that they had less interactions with the crowd they were also able to stay after closing to avoid fights at the end of the night. 

joes was always chill. never had a problem.


----------

